# Grim Reaper broadheads



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

hello all, I'm pretty set on Grim reaper broadheads but my question is which size should I get? I've heard great things about all of them but from the little research I've done I'm leaning towards the 1 3/4" ones. Thanks for any input.


----------



## nathaniel (Jul 17, 2012)

I use grim reaper mechanicals. I love them! I used the 1 3/8" last year and it worked just fine! After last season I bought the razorcut ss 1 3/4" broadheads. They perform great in practice so we will see what they do on deer.


----------

